# Vanguard lodges



## david918 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just got home from lodge in Wharton.Saw our Vanguard Award from Grand Lodge not bad for a little ole country"trunk" lodge.Was a lot of work but well worth it going to keep going for it.
David Broman
PM&Secy El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## Brother Secretary (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats fellow Vanguard Lodge Member. Having been the one who completed the application for Parsons last year, I can tell you that have the battle is actually getting a copy of the application


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 12, 2008)

I just printed mine from the GL website- wasn't any problem.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad the site was up when you were doing that


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 14, 2008)

Brother Secretary said:


> Glad the site was up when you were doing that



Doesn't happen that often, does it? ;-)


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 15, 2008)

Could someone post a pic of the award, and apparently there isnt a link for the application/requirements anymore...


----------



## js4253 (Dec 15, 2008)

The application may only be available to secretaries on the forms menu.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 16, 2008)

You exactly rite- try this: http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/forms/vanguard_requirements09 .pdf

I just skimmed it, but it doesn't look like anything changed from last year.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 16, 2008)

Ill have to hit our secretary up for it I guess, I dont have access.  Thanks!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 16, 2008)

Wingnut- I'm about to go to practice- I'll take a digital pic of the award & try to figure how to post it when I get back home. Bear with me- I ain't no techie! ;-)


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Brother!  If you cant post, you can email me at circlef@swbell.net.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 17, 2008)

Joey & Wingnut- I emailed the image to y'all (I think). Please let me know if it came through.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 17, 2008)

Got it thanks!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## david918 (Dec 19, 2008)

Here are the Vanguard requirements for 2008-09

2008-2009 Vanguard Lodge Requirements
(Lodges must complete activities in each of six (6) categories between 7/31/2008 and 8/01/2009)
I Lodge Improvement
A. Required Activities:
1. Participate in the Additional Lodge Light (ALL) program with all newly raised Master Masons.
2. Participate in the Lodge Instruction for Effectiveness (LIFE) program for Lodge
officers and all other Lodge members who desire to be included.
3. Conduct an open installation of officers and two (2) other open meetings.
B. Choose at Least Two Activities:
1. Host a Widow’s Program, Father/Son Program, Father/Daughter Program, Honor
Your Sweetheart Program, Between Friends Program or similar activity.
2. Personally contact (in person or by telephone) all members in danger of being
suspended. Discover the reason for nonpayment of dues. Produce and maintain a log to be attached to the Vanguard Application form.
3. Contact 20% of inactive local members (those who have not attended Lodge during the prior Masonic year and living within 50 miles of lodge). Produce a report detailing why they are inactive. (The report is to accompany the Vanguard Application form).
II Community Involvement
A. Required Activities
1. Support Public Schools Week in a manner consistent with criteria set by Grand Lodge.
2. Support a Masonic youth group by doing one of the following:
(a) Provide at least $200.00 in financial support or
(b) Provide at least three (3) advisors or
(c) Conduct at least two common activities between either Masonic youth
groups (such as DeMolay, Rainbows or Jobs Daughters) or community
youth group(s) and members of the Lodge. (Community youth groups may
include Boy or Girl Scouts, Little League, Youth Soccer, FFA, 4-H Clubs,
etc).
B. Choose at Least Three Activities:
1. Present a Community Builder Award.
2. Participate in at least one special program of a previous Grand Master such as
Together Against Drug Abuse, Gift of Life, or Take Time To Read.
3. Allow the Lodge facility to be used for a public function or activity provided
under Art. 224.
4. Present a scholarship at an open meeting or at a public event.
5. Present a Lamar Medal at an open meeting or at a public event.
6. Host a Masonic information booth at a public event.
7. Participate in Adopt-A-Highway or similar public service activity.
8. Gather and distribute foods, clothing or other items for the needy.
III Member Service
A. Required Activities:
Present all appropriate Grand Lodge Service Awards (i.e. 50 year member awards) in that
current Masonic year.
B. Choose at Least Two Activities:
1. Create or maintain a functioning web site based upon criteria set by the Internet
Committee OR publish a quarterly newsletter.
2. Present a Golden Trowel Award.
3. Recognize Masonic anniversary dates of Lodge members.
4. Present all appropriate 25 Year and 40 Year Membership Awards in that current
Masonic year. (See Art. 346 and Art. 346a)
IV Masonic Education
A. Required Activities:
1. Cause the three principal officers to be certified in ritualistic opening and closing
of all three Lodges. (Certification must be done by: a member of the Committee on Work, or by a District Instructor or by a person designated by either of those groups to conduct the certification).
2. Present a special Masonic education or information program of at least five
minutes in length at each of at least six (6) stated meetings. (Example: Masonic
Education Programs on the Grand Lodge website).
B. Choose at Least One Activity:
1. Have at least one officer complete the Wardens’ Retreat program.
2. Provide officer attendance at no less than four (4) Masters, Wardens and
Secretaries Association meetings. (i.e., one MWSA voting member can
attend nine meetings or three voting members can attend three different meetings,
etc.).
3. Participate in the formation or reactivation of a Masters, Wardens and Secretaries
Association.
4. Present at least two (2) Masonic Education Programs for either EA’s, FC’s or newly raised MM’s.
V Fraternalism
A. Choose at Least Two Activities:
1. Host a joint function between a Lodge and any Appendant body.
2. Host a social function for Lodge members.
3. Host a social function for Lodge members and families.
2008 – 2009 Enhancements to Vanguard Program
(Completion of any of the following activities will serve as a substitute for completing any of the required activities in Sections I, II, III, IV or V. Maximum of three (3) items may be substituted)
VI Mentorship
A. Choose up to three (3) activities:
1.
Attempt to contact all E.A.’s, F.C.’s and M.M.’s who have not completed their work in the last two years. Produce a report detailing why they have not advanced. This report should accompany the Vanguard Application form.
2.
Three of the five principal officers must attend one of the Grand Masters Conferences throughout the state between January 10, 2009 and May 30, 2009.
3.
Any combination of 9 officers or 15 members including E.A.’s and F.C.’s must attend a Grand Master’s Conference.
4.
Conduct an EA education night. Personally invite all EA’s and FC’s who have not advanced in the last two (2) years to attend a meeting where the EA obligation, EA lecture and protocol issues are discussed. A copy of the secretary’s notes detailing topics must accompany Vanguard Application form.
5.
Conduct a MM’s education night. Personally invite all MM’s of your lodge to attend a meeting where the MM’s obligation, MM’s lecture and protocol issues are discussed. A copy of the secretary’s notes detailing topics must accompany Vanguard Application form.


----------

